#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Query to returns expiry dates for the next 30 days

## julsant

I hav a training table that contains the dates the training will expire and I want to query it so that it returns all the expiry dates due in the next 30 days will be returned.
In excel it is =<TODAY()+30, I know this is not excel but I am looking for the Access equivalent to put in the 'criteria' box of a query i am attempting to design. I am a novice, any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Leizure

Hi julsant,

I assume the date field is in the same table that you're querying.

try <now()+30

Dave.

----------


## julsant

Superb, Thank you

----------


## alansidman

The now() function includes the time as part of its calculation.  If you are only concerned with whole days, then you may want to consider Date() function instead.

----------


## julsant

Would I use that the same way as NOW? i.e. <DATE()+30

----------


## alansidman

You have it correct.

----------

